# pxunlmtd mk4 jetta airrride build (getntbagd)



## pxunlmtd (Jun 28, 2007)

*PXUNLMTD mk4 jetta air ride build (getnTbagd)*

mk4 jetta is getnbagd  any HELP comments greatly appreciated. check out my pics of the components i will be using
http://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af342/pxunlmtd/IMG00205.jpg?t=1283916653
http://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af342/pxunlmtd/IMG00206.jpg?t=1283916677
http://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af342/pxunlmtd/IMG00209.jpg?t=1283916698
http://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af342/pxunlmtd/IMG00208.jpg?t=1283916720


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

Airbagit.com? Are those struts for a Honda?

Good luck man....


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah those struts aren't going to work in a mk4....vw at least.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i hope you got that setup for free...or really cheap


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

:what:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

between the struts and bags that def wont work in your car. one real compressor and one no name compressor, and 3 different controllers, id say this is going to be very interesting. what did you end up with for valves?


----------



## Nick 430 (Aug 5, 2007)

:thumbdown:


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

Rusted swap meet special


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

sorry to inform you, you got burned if you paid anything more than 5 dollars for that


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

when i first look at the controller i thought it was a VCR remote or something haha


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

You definitely got tbagd (did anyone else see that lolol)


----------



## iluvtomesswithu (Jun 27, 2006)

if u need help pm me


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

blue bags said:


> what did you end up with for valves?


Who needs those? :laugh:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

that one compressor looks scary as ****. lol.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

looks like a sneak preview of some Jigsaw contraption from saw VII


----------



## pxunlmtd (Jun 28, 2007)

LMAO you vdubbers are the greatest,. im not actually gonna use what u see just posting up and gettin some feedbacks, i kno i cant use those rust buckets (shocks). my boy Deucezz said the fronts/backs from ECStuning should do just great, the name brand (airlift) compressor i figured i can get another matching one and the remote controller ahem (vcr) LOL is actually a wireless remote controller from AVSontheweb.com. But, thanx guys im gonna keep updates as i progress. LOL @ saw vII


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

pxunlmtd said:


> LMAO you vdubbers are the greatest,. im not actually gonna use what u see just posting up and gettin some feedbacks, i kno i cant use those rust buckets (shocks). my boy Deucezz said the fronts/backs from ECStuning should do just great, the name brand (airlift) compressor i figured i can get another matching one and the remote controller ahem (vcr) LOL is actually a wireless remote controller from AVSontheweb.com. But, thanx guys im gonna keep updates as i progress. LOL @ saw vII


I am confussed on why you posted pictures of parts that you aren't even going to use :screwy:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

seems comfused


----------



## pxunlmtd (Jun 28, 2007)

i am confused thats why i'm POSTING for help:screwy:


----------



## pxunlmtd (Jun 28, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

so you were like "check out my parts guys, im gonna bag the mk4"

so they were like "man those things are not right"

so you were like "i'm not gonna use these parts i was parading, i'm going airlift"

WTF.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Now everyone is confused this thread is a skullfck


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Quite possibly the worst build thread my eyes have ever seen.


----------



## iluvtomesswithu (Jun 27, 2006)

guys take it easy, we were all new to this at one point in time. just help him out.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Stupid thread is stupid.

And why should everyone have to help him? There's more than enough info throughout this ENTIRE forum if not on the internet by now that he could actually *read* and *learn* what to do himself. :beer:


----------



## iluvtomesswithu (Jun 27, 2006)

Still Fantana said:


> Stupid thread is stupid.
> 
> And why should everyone have to help him? There's more than enough info throughout this ENTIRE forum if not on the internet by now that he could actually *read* and *learn* what to do himself. :beer:


listen im not saying that he cant search. but still why should we put him down he did ask for help, and im sure u have asked for help with out searching now and then. besides why wouldnt u want to share some of that info u have acquired over the years. come one show off some of that knowledge i know u want to


----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)

Swbd4L said:


> Quite possibly the worst build thread my eyes have ever seen.


:thumbup:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)




----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

We could help him if he made sense, he posted pictures of parts he said he was going to use. We told him they wont work on his car. Then he said I never said I was using those parts.

So why post the pictures


----------



## pxunlmtd (Jun 28, 2007)

they're actually for a mk2/mk3 chassis (fronts), after recent research i found that out. i got alot to learn bout this air ride stuff


----------



## pxunlmtd (Jun 28, 2007)

after recent research, found out that the air shocks wud fit on a mk4 chassis, providing a have a step down plate welded on, wonder who does that


----------



## pxunlmtd (Jun 28, 2007)

got me 2 via air chrome 480's


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

pxunlmtd said:


> after recent research, found out that the air shocks wud fit on a mk4 chassis, providing a have a step down plate welded on, wonder who does that


 oh god dont do that. Dont buy that **** it all sucks and is complete junk.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

I like this thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

pxunlmtd said:


> i got alot to learn bout this air ride stuff


 Yes, you do.


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

i see this turning out well :laugh:


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

Those struts should bolt up and you will be laying out in no time.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

dumbest thread of 2011 so far


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

boostAbear said:


> Those struts should bolt up and you will be laying out in no time.


This guy knows whats up.

You should totally spend less on airbagit crap, come to us after it's obviously not going to come relatively close to working, then spend money on airlift or bagyards. That's the most efficient route :thumbup:

I'm not sure what's going on with that management, but it looks really cool/incompatible so it must be awesome.

Step 1: Scroll to the top of the page. Look at the top right corner. 
Step 2: Click on the "Search" button. If you can't find it, hit ctrl+f and enter "search"
Step 3: Type in "mk4 air" or "mkiv air". 
Step 4: Click on build threads. Read for 15 minutes. You now realize that everything you posted in those pictures is total garbage, regardless of what your "boy" told you. 
Step 5: If you are going to ask a question, please use the search button (steps 1 and 2). 

It's a mkiv. If you can't find everything you need, there is something wrong.


----------



## Humungousbacon (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Humungousbacon (Jan 26, 2009)

UghRice said:


> This guy knows whats up.
> 
> You should totally spend less on airbagit crap, come to us after it's obviously not going to come relatively close to working, then spend money on airlift or bagyards. That's the most efficient route :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Let me make this even easier......

click here


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

humungousbacon said:


> let me make this even easier......
> 
> click here


haha :d


----------



## DjStaticNyc (Jun 5, 2007)

Humungousbacon said:


> Let me make this even easier......
> 
> click here


lmaooooooo


----------



## gt1.8t (Sep 27, 2009)

i have to admit....thats one of the coolest things ive seen


----------



## pxunlmtd (Jun 28, 2007)

*getntbagd finally finished*


----------

